# What is skeeter pee



## 690ride (Nov 8, 2011)

What is it?


----------



## GerardVineyard (Nov 9, 2011)

Go to the main page, scroll down to Skeeter Pee under Wine Making, and you will find 3793 posts on the topic...


----------



## 690ride (Nov 9, 2011)

*Yes*

Just a basic definition of it would be good. Is it hillbilly nothing fancy? Thx.


----------



## Julie (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi 690ride,

Skeeter pee is taking a slurry and that is when you make a wine and rack to the secondary, the slurry is the stuff left over, it is the yeast that is at the bottom of your primary. You take that and add it in the way you should by the instructions to RealLemon concentrate.

It is basically a lemon wine witha very faint flavor of whatever slurry you used. 

does this help?


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 10, 2011)

690ride said:


> Just a basic definition of it would be good. Is it hillbilly nothing fancy? Thx.



Its similar to a hard lemonade, however it is between 10%-12% alcohol depending on how strong you make it. Total cost for 5 gallons is about $15.00 and you can use a yeast starter if you don't have slurry. I've always used a starter and I think they have come out very well. Once you get a batch made, you better plan on the second one shortly after. It doesn't last long on hot sunny days or coll cloudy days for that matter.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 12, 2011)

You can find some information about it on my website: *Skeeter Pee* Click on the FAQ page and there are lots of answers there. While it has lots of pretty pictures and stuff, there is actually more information collected on sites like this forum.


----------

